# Irrigreen



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

http://irrigreen.com - Just looked at this system and it seem very cool if you looking into irrigation.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Pretty neat concept!!! I really like the spray pattern! I will have to look into it some more.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

yeah I thought it was cool, no way I spend the money and redo mine system but if someone was looking at putting in a new irrigation system might be worth a look. I really like the idea of a lot less heads to deal with.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks really cool - and a great idea.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I like the idea of following the contours, but it still has no solution for the dryspot that will happen for the first foot around the sprinkler.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

What about the wind blowing the water streams around if you have the sprinkler perfectly calibrated to water just up to the hardscapes?


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Sorry for the bump, but: I'm curious if, a year later, anyone has this or has second-hand experience with it?


----------

